# Study: 1 in 10 US Vehicles To Be Diesels by 2015



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

Basing its bullishness for diesel proliferation on a study done by Carnegie Mellon University, German company Bosch says to get ready for 10 percent of all American vehicles to be diesel powered within the next three years...


It’s long been recognized that diesel cars can be up to 30-percent more fuel efficient than their gasoline counterparts and can in cases deliver a driving range almost double – or as much as 700 miles versus a typical 350-400 mile radius for gasoline cars....


...And more are on their way, including the Chevrolet Cruze diesel, based on GM's successful compact that sold 232,000 units last year, Jeep is offering...

READ MORE:

Study: 1 in 10 US Vehicles To Be Diesels by 2015 | Hybrid Cars


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

In areas that have high pollution, diesels will need to have emissions testing as well as gasoline cars. Diesels are not "clean" just as gasoline is not "clean" and this needs to be taken into account. As for the CAFE standards issue noted in the article, I think the car manufactures listed are basically saying they don't want to do the R&D to improve to meet the increased CAFE standards.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...read MOE or read MORE? (wink,wink)


Fixed! 



obermd said:


> In areas that have high pollution, diesels will need to have emissions testing as well as gasoline cars. Diesels are not "clean" just as gasoline is not "clean" and this needs to be taken into account. As for the CAFE standards issue noted in the article, I think the car manufactures listed are basically saying they don't want to do the R&D to improve to meet the increased CAFE standards.


Larger diesels, like the VW Passat and Mercedes now have Urea tanks that have to be refilled every 10,000 miles. The smaller diesels are getting efficient enough that they're actually meeting emissions by the fact that they use so little fuel that they produce less emissions.


----------

